# How long was your longest relationship?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

How long was your longest relationship? And if it ended, why and how did it end?


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

3 weeks. It ended because she thought I was too boring. It was my only relationship.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

My longest (and only) relationship lasted 1 year and 5 months. It was abusive, and I was lucky to get out of it without suffering more harm than I did. I haven't been in another relationship since..........and this one ended in April of 1994. I haven't even been kissed since I was 17. :rain


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

About a year and a half.. I got dumped, thru email, because we had "nothing in common." The truth is, I pushed her away, and didn't give her the respect she deserved. She was just my dream girl, no big deal. :sigh 

It's been 7 years, and I haven't been with anyone since. I'll be lucky to find someone half as good as her. Of course, that's not going to happen since I never socialize anymore.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

My longest was four years. It ended because he started to get violent due to his drug dependancy issues.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only had one previous one and it lasted 11 months. Think I finally got too crazy for her :lol Plus the whole long distance thing just made it that much harder.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I went on a date 8 or 9 years ago, but I guess that doesn't count.

So 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, 0 hours.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

10 years and counting


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Six years 1989-1996
Ended when I left him because he had developed first an addiction to painkillers and then alcohol. He was verbally and emotionally abusive.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

2 years. It ended because i was drinking and using drugs too much 
I was only 18 :stu young and crazy...now i'm only crazy :b 

Been single ever since...with 2 very short relationships in between :hide


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

42 days, 1 hour, 44 minutes, 25 seconds. Still going.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

7 1/2 years :hide


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

5 years. He had several strokes and his mental condition deteriorated to the point that I couldn't tolerate it anymore.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

2 hours.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

scairy said:


> 2 hours.


 did it end or is it still going?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

0seconds :lol


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Five years. I ended it Labor Day weekend of 2001. I had spent far too long with him, and he had abused me mentally and physically. I simply had ENOUGH of it.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

i have almost been in a relationship a couple of times so maybe like 45 seconds :cig :banana


----------



## enith1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Some had to put with me for 5 whole years. I ended the relationship when I realized he would be better off doing his own thing without being tied down to me. Then, technically, it wouldn't be considered cheating anymore.


----------



## jerseylemon (May 24, 2006)

3 years. It ended mainly because he was my exact opposite....very social, loved to talk and I couldn't keep up. He'd seriously talk on the phone for about 2 hours a night with his friends because all I wanted to do was read a book and be left alone. It's draining even thinking about it now.


----------



## drummerboy (Jun 4, 2006)

4 months, back in early 1997. We were absolutely crazy for each other, and couldn't keep our hands off each other when we were together. That was without question the best period of my entire life. Then, very suddenly, she stopped returning my calls. Finally, after about a week, she called me and broke up with me. "I love you too much" was her excuse. I still don't get it.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Noca said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > 2 hours.
> ...


It ended. My actions at the end of the date were abnormal. But either way if I'm being honest with myself I didn't have a chance. She had too much social value. Date went horribly. We rushed through eating and barely made it to the movie on time. I ended up going out of town the next day so I didn't call her back until Monday. Left a voicemail message saying she was out with her friends and didn't get my call but she said that she didn't have any experience doing the activity she eventually called back saying that she wasn't really interested in going out and doing the activity I suggested because she'd never done it before. I told it's okay because I suck at it. I then called her some other time and she was shopping and going out of town to see her friend for a week. I stopped calling at that point.

I just hope a miracle occurs and suddenly I no longer want anyone and will suddenly be content enjoying my life for what it is. It seems I tend to want things I don't have. I really should be thankful and desire what I have. Easier said than done.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Maseur Shado said:


> Five years. I ended it Labor Day weekend of 2001. I had spent far too long with him, and he had abused me mentally and physically. I simply had ENOUGH of it.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you are able to fully recover mentally.


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

What type of relationship? 

If it's romantic relationship, where both parties agree that we are boyfriend and girlfriend - then ziltch.

If it's a pleutonic relationship - then, I'd say several years.

If it is with anyone, then the oldest person I know is my best friend from Elementary school, and that goes back to 1986 - where we became best friends in 1988 and so forth. 

Boy how time flies. I remember in 1985, I was in Grade 4 and Back to the Future was playing in theatres.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

A little over six months. It seemed epic then and, while now it appears comparatively short, it's still ridiculously long for the amount of time I feel I wasted that summer and fall.

Are past relationships a waste? I hate to think so, since I know I've learned something from all of them, but at the same time I always want to go back and recover some of those lost beautiful days for myself again.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

My longest and last relationship was back in 2004 it lasted for 2 years. I treated her like gold, and I found out later that she was cheating on me, and I my heart was crushed, but I didn't want to believe it because I cared alot about her. Some of my friends seen the way we both treated each other and they have told me to breakup with her, but I was blinded and I got setup for a crash and burn(we broke up on November 11th of all days, and she cheated on me with my good friend, who was dating one of my sisters). Since then I have had committment issues with the opposite sex that when I get remotely close I tend to back away, fear of rejection and drama that I put up with :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shyguydan - you should think about your next relationship as just that, something new. Not all women are out there cheating, beating, or defeating. You will have different things to look out for - you have grown since this relationship. I would say communication is the only way to find out where things stand. That's probably why I am not in a relationship, eh go figure.

Hmmm.....I really have to think about this:
I came close to having a relationship twice.
Once when I was 17 (it was a very good year :lol), there was a girl I kind of liked but didn't realize that she was out of my age range (born within 2 yrs after me). I was shocked and didn't pursue the relationship - I was inept anyway :lol.

The other time was actually a two year period of friendship (does she like me that way, should we stay friends). It was in college and I got to know her cousin as well, who even said she was interested in dating me. This girl was IN MY AGE RANGE and was just as naive about the world as I (I was 20 at the time). We hung out everywhere, laughed and had a good time (1995-1996). We were in our college pep band together. 

I was even friends with her, keeping respectable distance, as she dated a guy five years her senior, who was divorced at 23 with three children! They had an off-and-on relationship, which I knew wasn't going to work out.

Well, anyway, when I was 21 (February 1997), during a time when I thought they had broken up, I used Valentine's Day to ask her if she would "be my Valentine". She oddly avoided me after that. I found out from her cousin that she went back to the guy that day after he gave her a bracelet. Crushed, I backed off for good.

We didn't see each other again until during my final quarter in March, 1999. We had a decent conversation, but I had moved on.

So even though I have had ZERO relationship experience, I guess you could say I came close a couple of times. :stu


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

My longest was 10 years... it finally ended last year, when I realized that we were growing apart. He could sense that I was feeling differently, and he couldn't handle it. After 3 months of fighting and getting knocked around, I left.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Six years and that was my first marriage~~~the guy was a complete jerk and it was a HUGE waste of my time. We married young. I stayed single for a lonnnnggggg time and had relationships of varying importance, came close to marriage even. I did remarry in 2001 and it will be five years this December so I am coming closer to making this the longest relationship of my life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

glittergaze said:


> My longest was 10 years... it finally ended last year, when I realized that we were growing apart. He could sense that I was feeling differently, and he couldn't handle it. After 3 months of fighting and getting knocked around, I left.


This is one thing we have to watch out for if we are tyring to overcome social anxiety. What we are doing is essentially changing ourselves. The rpoblem is that in some relationships, one's partner has to be willing to accept the fact that you are changing your thinking, or they will be left in the cold.

Glittergaze - I wonder if he sensed you were growing in being more social and he couldn't handle it. Unfortunately, he didn't handle it very well either. Marriage counseling would have been required. If he wasn't willing to change, too....

Sorry it had to come to that, Glittergaze, but if you know you are becoming a better person (believing in yourself more), then that's what it's all about! :yes


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

Mine would be 6 years, well 6 years and a few months. I was with her from the age of 12 till i was just 19. She was older than me and managed to wrap me round her little finger early on, which is why ibroke up with her, to unwrap myself. I'm not even gonna go into why i broke up with her in full, i'd be here forever lol

In short she was a manipulative, possesive, over-controlling cheating *****! :whip


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Approx 0 minutes... I think. Although there was this one "thing" that lasted about 6 months and was never named and ultimately resulted in me getting world's worst case of mono.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

A few months or so.

But there's a new girl I've been seeing for two months and things are looking a lot better. She's scared of commitments, but lately she's slowly become really serious about us :love She knows it and she's comfortable with it. Now she gets really upset when I'm upset, and tells me, "I love you," more than I think it. :squeeze


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> glittergaze said:
> 
> 
> > My longest was 10 years... it finally ended last year, when I realized that we were growing apart. He could sense that I was feeling differently, and he couldn't handle it. After 3 months of fighting and getting knocked around, I left.
> ...


Thanks millenniumman.  :kiss :squeeze


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in my longest relationship right now, and so far it has been 2 1/2 years exactly. It has been a very long and painful journey to get to this point...but I can say it has been real..very real..and I've never met anyone before, that I've felt..."this" with. It may not be perfect...but I do treasure what we have together, even if it is hard to see sometimes.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I'm in my longest relationship right now, and so far it has been 2 1/2 years exactly. It has been a very long and painful journey to get to this point...but I can say it has been real..very real..and I've never met anyone before, that I've felt..."this" with. It may not be perfect...but I do treasure what we have together, even if it is hard to see sometimes.


 That is great Dreamcather, it sounds like you and your S.O are going through some good times and some not so good times. The most important thing is that you are striving forward and growing as a couple, good luck


----------



## NCGirly (Jun 24, 2006)

My longest relationship was for 7 years and ended a year ago. I had absolutely no problems with anxiety around him or his family although my anxiety increased tremendously during the time that we were together. I was for the most part very assertive around him although I had a tendency to refrain from speaking my mind until it became a problem then I''d angrily confront him causing an argument.
Lack of communication led to the demise of our relationship and now my 6 year old has to suffer


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

18 months. This relationship was built on communication and respect for one another. I absolutely thought that he deserved better. A girl that had a job, a girl that was stable financially and undepressed. The fact that I was afraid to go places bothered me. He never judged me for any of these things. Yet, I couldn't love him the way he deserved to be loved. :fall


----------

